# What Color Light?



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Does it matter in which color light you use for your piranha tank? I was going to put a Black light in my tank and i was just wondering if plants would still grow with a black light or not?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Plants won't grow under a blacklight.

I use 4100K full spectrum bulbs. They work very well for my tastes, but generally there's alot of flexibility in chosing color so long as you have a broad spectrum bulb. Beyond there, it's just finding a color that is visually appealing to you, but stay away from things like 10,000K bulbs.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I always Read 6500K were the Best for Plants.
I personally am Running 10,000K Bulbs


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
i´m using diff. types of dennerle trocal and some osram 840/830
840 for well colored fish and the 830 for good plant growth
never use the the osram fluora or something like this, its bullshit


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

A black light will also harm your fish. Black lights put off UV radiation. The UV radiation can cause the lense in the fish's eye to cloud over and beome a cataract, much like an old dog. I also believe that UV radiation will harm the fish's lateral line.

Not a good idea.


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

UV is all around us. Do blacklights give off more UV than, say, the sun?
:laugh:


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

Plants can adapt to a wide range of light temps, but anything from the 4000K-10000K is good. Remember, the 4000K is really yellow and it justs keeps getting whiter; 10000K being really bright white. 6700K is a great color temp.


----------

